# Cookie Is Officially Irresistible!



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

She now has all the boys giving her head scratches, she completed her collection with Ozzie this afternoon.


















But then who could resist these good looks?


















Bailee doesn't seem to notice all the boys kissing up to his girl, he's a bit slow at times. 








Slow? Not me!









Handsome more like it!


















And it's a miracle, Bailee in a photo with his girl Cookie, and he manages not to look stupid, lol!!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

that first pic is just to cute  Georgie won't even go near the budgies the closest I got was on the playgym and sparkle tried to get close to her and Georgie snapped at her...hehe maybe Georgie can take some lesson from Cookie on how to get head scratches from everyone


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Georgie sounds like Bailee, he gets so scared when the budgies come too near.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

LOL- I love those pics! That second one with Cookie alone is the most adorable! I can't believe she lets the budgies preen her...mine just runs to mommy..lol
and Bailee ofcourse is a doll- I really hope I get a baby just like him!


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

That is cute, she will do anything for a scratch LOL!


----------

